#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 狼狼夢~狼人夢!

## Ming

請問大家做過哪些印象最深刻的狼(人)夢? 
不管夢裡有出現狼/狼人，或者在夢裡自己就是(帥斃了)都可以寫
不要忘了詳細描述牠的長相喔~~(或乾脆貼圖算了)
也可以自己分析為什麼會做這個夢

----------


## Wolfy

正好幾個月前我真的有夢過印象深刻的狼人夢阿.
是第一次也是最後一次.要是能常常夢到就好了.
因為印象很深刻還講給灰灰聽過.
那麼就分享給大家笑一笑吧...

那幾天我在我左手臂後方發現一跟白色的毛.還有點長呢.
接著竟然就夢到自己變成狼人
當時真的覺得很真實說
夢中是這樣的.....................


-----------------------  夢境  ----------------------------


醒來(在夢中醒來^^)起床後. 
看到了自己獸爪般的手馬上就知道怎麼回事了.....
去照鏡子...果然變狼人了
深褐色與白色的毛...
雖然是一隻非常帥的狼人...可是當時並沒有很興奮的感覺.

心理想
"竟然最後真的變成狼人了"
"不過還是要去上班吧.....?"
"不然會被炒魷魚"

去到公司結果還是被炒魷魚了. . . . . . . ......

歧視狼人.........? 其實不是這樣.
是我到公司後才發現我開口可是無法講話.

(可惡阿...原來狼人不會講人話)
(只好用寫的)
結果我的上司竟然也用寫的來回我話.....

我就寫說...."你用講的就可以了我聽的懂"

老闆就說....
"你變成狼人是沒關係啦...."
"可是不能講話這樣的話...恐怕無法勝任工作"

然後就叫人事小姐幫我辦離職手續
還直接把一筆遣散費匯到我的帳戶
我就拿著提款卡去提款機看餘額.
(哦哦哦~~~~多好多錢喔XD)
雖然老闆不願意...可是我還是這家公司的員工阿....照規定還是要給的
我就領了一些錢.....想了想....去買了一堆東西回家
猜猜看是什麼? 我真是猜不透我自己.
我竟然跑去寵物店買了一堆洗狗用的洗毛精回家= =

狼毛好難洗(也許不該洗?)
好像一次就用掉兩瓶
而且出水孔一下子就被毛塞住了還要不時的去清理不然就鬧水災了.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

後來就忘了
只記得這些
想起來還很好笑
不過為什麼路人看到我都沒人逃跑阿?
還是大都市怪人多.....大家都不想多管閒事?

所以變狼人似乎也沒好到哪去啦.
洗髮精的前會比伙食費多哩.
變狼人的話食量也有可能變大~? 不過沒夢到這個部分....可惜

(用寫的)我要10份牛排......幫我疊起來~~~~~

XD

----------


## ocarina2112

> 請問大家做過哪些印象最深刻的狼(人)夢? 
> 不管夢裡有出現狼/狼人，或者在夢裡自己就是(帥斃了)都可以寫
> 不要忘了詳細描述牠的長相喔~~(或乾脆貼圖算了)
> 也可以自己分析為什麼會做這個夢



我只做過虎人夢沒做過狼人夢~XD
全身黃，白底，有點毛絨絨的
做了這個夢的時侯，只覺得自已變高了~好歹也有兩公尺多，感覺真棒XP
比較怪的是...夢裡一開始就是虎人
可是卻是自已想遠離人群，然後跑到深山去獨自晃盪~
還會盡量去躲避路人的眼光，在閃開他們跑開~@@
並不是覺得讓路人看到會嚇到他們還是什麼的
只覺得這沒什麼稀奇的，反而不要讓人看比較好
(腦中的自已的自已的想法~ ~?)

跑到人煙之後...
接下來就沒了ㄧ▽ㄧ"||||?
(也不是特別興奮，心情跟平常一樣，不過那時侯感覺真的很棒X3)

這個只夢過兩次吧...兩次結局好像都差不多~@@?
應該都說沒有結局就醒了~@@
我也不知道為什麼會做這個夢...
也不是說日有所思、夜有所夢.....
而是很~自然而然的就夢到了...

======
最近一次是夢到大老虎跟自已
不知道為什麼那隻大老虎還特別肥....
比幼狼拍的那隻還要肥一點...orz

這個夢還分兩天，第一天是夢到大肥虎跑到我家附近跑來鑽去的
就沒管他，給他隨便趴趴造

然後不知道為什麼的場景突然變成第二天
是我從床上睡醒的場景，而且是二樓
從床上醒來一走下樓梯
發現那隻大肥虎變成一隻...看起來很壯碩...
呃..還帶有肥肉的..虎獸人(並不是很肥，可是就是看得出肉很多...)
正背對著我坐在我家樓下的椅子上...
好像在在意自已的肥肉...
很想對著他喊.....*喂~該在意的是我吧><!!*
(夢裡自已這隻獸人沒他肥就是了..@@")
更重要的是!!
變成虎人的老虎全裸沒穿衣服呀XDXD(廢話...老虎本來就沒衣服穿XP)
看著他有點懊惱的站起來的時侯，這個夢就沒了....orz
可惜...
不然可以走過去偷抱他的說>////<

----------


## 翼緋麟

我的夢都是我在一些奇怪的地方閒晃.......而且一點也不帥

例如爬滿藤蔓的城堡遺跡  充滿礁石的海灘  雕飾超華麗的大門 雕像

或是範圍超巨大的類似購物商場的地方(裡面有車站  機場= =)  

總之就是會出現一些平常看不到的景色啦,感覺還蠻不錯的

而這些夢裡面都會有一個常客,各式各樣的天災,例如龍捲風

在夢理看到龍捲風真是超過癮的,他會破壞你正在看的建築之類的


講一個記的比較清楚又有點刺激的好了

我記得那個夢好像是要去旅行還是啥的,首先要在一個地方集合搭車

我跟早到的同學(好像是吧 現實中沒這個人的樣子)就先去買票坐電車

那個車站蠻特別的感覺很窄卻有很多電車來來往往,他的軌道底下是空的

之後坐上電車窗外景色跟現實中我要做電車回家時差不多

到了一條河上時,我看了一眼遠處的橋上,那時候天上突然捲下一道氣流

鐺鐺鐺~~龍捲風登場~~那個龍捲風像鑽子一樣一下就把那個橋給撕成兩半

後來我一瞄才發現我們電車附近也有3 4個龍捲風  (=口=)不過夢理根本不怕

後來到達目的地時好像還要用走的走了一陣子之後還要爬山=___+

那個山也很怪就我現在的回憶他只有一兩個房間寬吧-.-不過周遭有樹林

然後你每爬1  2層樓的高度時就會看到一戶人家,路就繞在他們家附近

爬到快頂時你會覺得整座山的寬度只有你在踩的地方,到頂時就看到一個小山坡

那時的感覺是晚上而且近有很多照明設備,有點像是晚上的球場吧

越過那個山坡時,我們進入一個像度假小木屋的營地,抬頭一看發現天上也有類似建築
感覺就像是在衛星殖民地抬頭往上看的感覺(不知道我在說啥的人我只能說抱歉)

後來記不太清楚............

總之好像是水淹到山上我們從小木屋往外看發現到處都是水,還有很多很大的漩渦

然後好像是老闆還是誰的說了啥這個界層要崩潰了(怪夢怪夢卡通看太多了)

天空是陰陰的那種,上面還開了一個若隱若現的洞,可以從那看到一個海島

漩渦的中間也開始噴出像土石流的東西



之後都忘了             好像是醒了

----------


## racoon

呀...我是沒有夢過狼人...有的話我也想要啊啊啊>\\\<

我倒是有幾次夢到跟小狗(還是大狗)講話，聽他們講大道哩，可是內容每次醒來都會忘記...

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

長相........大概就是我的頭像那樣,只不過還有黑色襯衫

夢境~
醒來.......拉開窗簾
啊,今天天氣真好,翹課好了
進廁所才發現自己變成狼人
見鬼了,我是不是還沒睡醒........(對,這是夢)
出門後..........
騎上最愛的野狼125~狂飆~(沒戴安全帽,戴不上去......)
然後找了幾個原住民朋友,上山打獵去~
朋友損我變成狼人,只讓我拿刀和弓箭.....不讓我拿獵槍......
什麼年代了還拿弓箭真是..........
打獵打了一個下午,收獲不少
戰利品~
2隻山豬(有一隻是我用狼牙和爪打肉搏)
4隻野兔
3隻野鳥
5隻魚(狼會捕魚.......)
回到部落後開宴會狂歡
大口吃肉大口喝酒.......然後睡死
就醒來了........

----------


## Wolfen

俺夢過不少次獸人夢，有時候感觸很深，每次想起其中的一個，就不自覺長嘆，
因為那太真實了，真實到俺不相信那是假的。真實到俺醒來睡回去除了繼續，俺
醒來到睡著那段時間是繼續走的。


P.S 不過大部分夢到獸人都脫離不了曖昧或者糟糕是怎麼回事……(汗)

----------


## Wolfy

> 俺夢過不少次獸人夢，有時候感觸很深，每次想起其中的一個，就不自覺長嘆，
> 因為那太真實了，真實到俺不相信那是假的。


真的是這樣沒錯!! 當明白那只是夢的時候. 感覺時在超級~~~要怎麼講

"明明就很順利阿...為什麼是夢"
"那麼剛剛那些事情都不是真的了嗎?"

像這樣的感覺. 短暫的. 真實與夢境的交會點. 真的是會嘆氣.




> P.S 不過大部分夢到獸人都脫離不了曖昧或者糟糕是怎麼回事……(汗)


真的嗎? 是怎麼回事? XDDD

----------


## ocarina2112

> 俺夢過不少次獸人夢，有時候感觸很深，每次想起其中的一個，就不自覺長嘆，
> 因為那太真實了，真實到俺不相信那是假的。真實到俺醒來睡回去除了繼續，俺
> 醒來到睡著那段時間是繼續走的。


真的...
有時侯夢真的是真實到會有脫力感...不能馬上回到現實
現實與虛無的夢在交錯..orz


--
獸人夢大好き=w=

因為每個獸人夢都是
可以到處在草地上還是山地上跑來跳去，超興奮!!

獸人夢做過的有內容有印象的就那麼幾次

其他的....除了可以到處跑跳之外....啥都想不起來啊啊啊啊>"<

會夢到的的頻率又不高><"

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

我不是狼人捏 龍人可以嗎?(疑惑)

龍人夢境
大概是我剛入獸人世界時候

我剛睡醒 我睡在一顆樹下

打開眼鏡 眼前都是很可怕的東西
(對我而言，只要是鬼怪我都怕= =||||)

後來有慘叫(我會說夢話..所以我哥很慘 被我夢話慘叫吵醒)

後來就突然的出現很多獸人交我如何避免那些怪東西

厚來還被黑色的狼人親了一下 嚇到就醒來了

醒過來時候我看到我哥坐在我肚子上盯著我看

= =|||

----------


## Wolfen

> 真的...
> 有時侯夢真的是真實到會有脫力感...不能馬上回到現實
> 現實與虛無的夢在交錯..orz


話說，雖然夢過很多次，但是那真實到醒來讓人想哭的是唯一一次，俺預計寫成
小說，為了紀念跟俺溝通的狼人。 >Q<

P.S 題外話，那是俺第一次睜開眼睛繼續作夢。(爆)

----------


## Ming

自己在狼狼夢裡的造型比較多次是像這樣，黑色的，然後比其他狼大一點：

劇情比較沒什麼特別的，大概就是跟著別的狼一直跑一直跑...

----------------------------------------------------------------------

在狼人夢裡則是這樣：

沒錯，就是像親愛的凡赫辛 xD 不過身高不超過180，身體不是很直立，
不會講話，臉沒有像凡赫辛那麼猙獰。夢裡的我感覺是在狩獵，然後獵物
是人類! 不過沒夢過什麼血腥畫面就是了，因為都沒什麼結局就醒了...
這種造型大概夢過3次

----------------------------------------------------------------------

有一次我變成鄉下老家的看門狗之一(真有其狗)，然後偷偷跑到我媽的房間，
坐在床尾看她睡覺。那一次變身過程的感覺最深刻，很像這隻可是比較肥，
臉也比較圓。


----------------------------------------------------------------------

以下這個夢也是只有做過一次，感覺最生活化而真實，大概因為夢裡面我爸又
在罵我 xD。時間是在萬聖節，我接到一個邀請函，信封上寫著邀請我參加一個
「特別」的聚會。我爸疑神疑鬼的將邀請函搶過去拆了(這也很符合現實情形-_-)
，然後聲明他也要跟去，最後連我弟都被拉去。地點是在我們家附近聖瑪莉麵
包店那條巷子一棟陳舊公寓的二樓。到了巷口時只覺得那天的霧怎麼那麼濃，
整個地方都充滿神秘的氣氛，讓我爸感到超級不安，脾氣相對的也暴躁起來了，
可是我卻充滿好奇與期待的心情。上二樓，推開門......嘩! 是一間很大的教室，
不過燈光有點昏暗，桌椅也全都不見了。最神奇的是，整間都充滿了或坐或臥、
大大小小、正在專心聽課與私下討論的眾狼狼與狼人! 最前方黑板前有一位狼人
老師坐在高凳子上講課，我們進來坐下的時候也沒有中斷。不難想像我在那邊樂歪了，
不過我老爸可就氣爆了，說我會下地獄之類的(我怎麼一天到晚都下地獄....)。
然後就有一些類似"妳幹嘛把我拉來這邪惡之地!!" "喂是你硬要跟來的!!"之類
的爭吵-_- 後來大家下樓走出鐵門時，發現原本空蕩蕩的巷子，這回馬路兩側
各有好多好多狼狼站崗，還有一隻一直盯著我笑呢。聖瑪莉門口有一輛貨車，
後面站了一堆狼人，準備要出去萬聖節狂歡一番。我當然也想參加，可是只好跟著
我爸回家了....夢就這樣結束了　鬱卒啊....　
對我笑的那隻狼跟這隻一模一樣：

幼狼說他夢到的狼人頭也是長這樣，可說是"帥帥狼之典範"ㄚ~~~
第二天早上我跑去聖瑪莉的巷子看個究竟，但位於那個地址的只是一間髮廊 :"(
不過它的前身就不知道囉! ; P

----------


## racoon

真好啊...大家都夢的到那種夢...

如果我夢到一條狗跟我講話我會樂三天，那夢到"一群狼人"我想我這輩子無憾了XD"

(無憾啊...應該是不太可能啦...除非是...跟一群狼人!$!@#!$(自行想像)...那就...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## 無名犬鬼

其實最初夢到狼人都不怎麼好的說....因為每次在夢中有受傷，我早上想來就會在相同的地方找到傷痕，如果夢到在狩獵，早上嘴裡一定有毛......這是暗示的力量嗎？

現在是沒有這種情況啦，但是呢....汗顏啊....居然夢到變成狼人的我在玩彈幕遊戲，躲的時候擦彈，還擦到破服，最後在第三點出現前醒來.......唉....這是所謂的東方後遺症嗎？

話說回來，我正在進行東方的同人文寫作，到時候有可能就貼上來分享吧....不過沒完過東方的可能不清楚我在寫些啥啦.....

----------


## Wolfy

突然想到我還有一次夢到跟狼人相關的.
不過那個狼人不是我.
而且算是敵方的頭目的狠腳色.
全身烏黑的毛.眼睛紅色的.
只記得這樣@@

----------


## 米爾蘭

我是沒做過我變成狼人(或者獅人、虎人之類的夢)
不過我倒是做過一個很奇怪的夢= =也類似吧？
沒類似別不可以丟我東西= =


------------------------------------回憶夢境----------------------------------------

那天，一樣起的很寧靜，只不過多了一分詭異，窗外的天灰濛濛的，感覺很詭異，走進浴室，赫然發現....「咦？」鏡子左右兩邊都貼著照片，左邊照片是一隻
獅人，金黃色的毛、土黃色的皮膚(獅子的樣子)，並且背後有一對...天使的翅膀？看右邊，是一隻狼人，很像哈士奇的皮膚跟毛(因為我不會形容大約像是)但是背後有一對.....惡魔的翅膀？在我看來以為那是什麼合成照片吧？
但是我自己沒有任何的改變還是一樣是人

走下樓梯，詭異的事情發生了，我家隔壁是早餐店，那時候已經6點半左右，這些都不是重點，重點是人呢？怎麼人都不見了？然後看到桌上有一份早餐(我常吃的)，此時覺得很詭異，詭異至極，吃完早餐當然是去上課摟~~只不過更詭異的事情又發生了，路上沒有一個人，也沒有車子(離市區蠻近的不可能沒有人)，我當然不以為意，快到學校的時候，一輛重型摩托車攔住我，黑色的皮夾克跟牛仔褲(這種服裝常見吧？緊身的唷)我就跟那個人說：「你找我有事情嗎？」那人回答：「你不能去學校，那裡已經沒人了。」我大驚：「你怎知道？」那個人脫下安全帽(全罩式的)，我又嚇了一跳，是在我家浴室左邊照片的那隻獅人，他下了摩托車，走到我面前，獅人：「我帶你去一個地方。」他拉著我，我掙脫：「去哪？」獅人：「去見XXX(我印象有聽到名字但是忘了)。」我根本不知道他口中的那號人物是怎樣的我只說：「好阿，但是我要先去學校看看，真的沒有人再跟你去。」獅人：「你還是老樣子沒變，一樣老愛疑東疑西。」聽到這句話赫然間腦袋裡蹦出一句話：「他是哪位？我跟他很熟嗎？不然他怎跟我說"我還是老樣子"？先去學校吧！」那個獅人的確跟我去了學校。

到了學校(我們學校有一個大門三個側門，我是走三個側門的其中一個)發現學校操場是一片霧茫茫的(三個側門裡有兩個側門是到操場)我聽到有打球聲，但事務很濃看不清楚，突然那個獅人的手(忘記左還右)摟住我然後湊到我耳邊說：「那裡有一個是你的同學，要不要我叫他過來？」我說：「你看的到？」他說了一句很玄的話：「看不到，但是想的到。(好像是畢竟是夢嘛怎可能記住這麼多)」我然後說：「你說裡面有一位是我同學，那位是誰？」獅人：「你等等就知道了。」忽然他大叫一聲，我當然被嚇到，我說：「你叫之前都不會說一下嗎？」獅人：「不會，這樣比較好玩。」然後隱隱約約之中看到一個人走過來，那的確是我同學只不過.......他背後多了一對龍的翅膀？我說：「呂帝恩(我給他取的暱稱，我印象那時候是叫本名)你為什麼會變成這樣？」呂帝恩臉上出現疑惑：「我本來就這樣啊。」獅人還在旁邊說：「最近他恍神很嚴重別理他。」從這我又想到：「似乎他們兩個早認識了。」獅人轉過來問我：「你要去教室對吧？」我還沒開口，呂帝恩就說：「別去，那裡有司烏克的人(我當然不知道司烏克是何方神聖)。」獅人：「來找碴啊？X(消音)，不把我放在眼裡。」呂帝恩：「你先帶他走，去找XXX(這個忘記了好像是獅人帶我到學校之前叫我去見的人)。」獅人：「那你呢？」呂帝恩：「我自有方法。」我插嘴：「喂喂！為什麼我不能過去？」此時看到從教室那邊來了一群人，然後有一個人大喊：「他來了！」然後我就看到一群人向我們這裡跑來，獅人：「X(消音)」他馬上抓住我就往側門那邊跑，我說：「呂帝恩怎辦？」獅人：「他自有方法，我們先走。」我坐上他的重型摩托車，然後他把安全帽給我，我說：「這樣你不怕跌倒撞到頭掛掉嗎？」獅人：「我帶那個只是帶好玩的，我從來沒失手過！」引擎發動，速度相當快的離開學校側門，由於速度很快然後我又很怕坐摩托車(心理恐懼，以前被甩下來過)，過了大概5分鐘後，我們到了一棟大樓.....

獅人：「我們到了。」但是我沒印象這附近有這棟大樓，我問：「這裡有這棟大樓嗎？」獅人：「你是恍神太嚴重了嗎？這棟大樓本來就在這。」然後他抱住我，我問說：「你要做啥？」獅人：「飛上頂樓。」我還來不及準備他就張開了他那對天使的翅膀，獅人：「抓好摟。」然後咻的一聲大約30秒左右，我們到了頂樓，他把我放下並說：「XXX(就是那狼人的名字，只是我忘了)，我把他帶來了。」狼人：「沒被攻擊？」獅人：「差一點。」狼人：「沒事就好。」我插嘴：「你們把我帶來這要做啥？」狼人：「你不能死，因為你是我們的主人。」我疑惑：「啥？」獅人：「他最近恍神很嚴重，也該讓他醒了。」狼人：「也對！」這兩個獸人一個站在我右邊，一個站在我左邊，兩個獸人同時張開翅膀，然後一道很強的光到我那棟大樓的屋頂上，亮到一切都看不清楚.....

------------------------------------夢境結束----------------------------------------

這個夢其實沒有那麼長但是都是分段做的= =""只是我懶的再分段XD我記得這整個過程大該做了一個月又不知道幾天做完，只不過後來有一件事情更讓我覺得誇張，夢境實現了嗎？因為那個夢做完那天的隔天我要去畢業旅行，然後，在遊覽車到行程的第一個地方，劍湖山，要進去的時候，忽然有一個就跟夢境裡獅人穿的一模一樣，身材很像，重型摩托車也一樣(車牌沒記)然後帶著那個全罩式的安全帽，從遊覽車旁騎出去，真想知道那個人安全帽拿下來是不是就是夢境裡那個獅人XD是的話就好玩了^__^
後來聽說，越真實的夢，會變成"預言"不過這是假的拉= =如果是真的= =那我這個夢已經真實到不能在真實了= =你說呢？
另外，這裡面其實我很多都已經忘了，只不過我照著夢境的行程走就有些都想起來了，但是有的地方你會覺得怪怪的(我自己看也這樣)沒辦法= =都那麼久了能想成這樣已經算很不錯了；那兩張照片也不存在在我家的浴室裡，印象最深的是那棟大樓，因為在我住的那個地方，那棟大樓的位置，是一片很大的空地。

----------


## 舒泉

狼人夢阿   恩~有阿 印象還蠻深刻的
----------------睡夢中-----------------
在夢中起來後 第一件事就是到廁所洗臉刷牙 出來後看一下今天上課的行程
(恩...今天星期五 好棒喔 撐過今天就可休息了 )
然後整理一下書包確定該帶的都帶了 拿了便當盒和媽媽幫我買的早餐 往學校出發
因為家裡到學校的路 不是很遠 所以都是用走的去
穿越大馬路~經過菜市場 來到了小路
直直走就是學校了 突然我看到了一隻藍色的大狼躺在旁邊 瘦瘦的身體很虛弱
我是一個很喜歡動物的人 看到這樣的情況 不管三七二十一就把早餐拿出來
大開來拿過去給牠 
雖然有點怕被攻擊 還是慢慢的拿到大狼面前 突然大狼站起來 此時我嚇到了
我以為牠會攻擊我 但是我太多心了 牠只是聞到香味站起來吃 
牠吃的好快 我突然才想到上課快遲到了 然後站起來正要跑去 我又看了一下大狼
咦?~牠變透明了!! 我呆了一下 在同時大狼做出起跑的動作 從我胸口穿過去
我轉過去看~大狼不見了!! 這時我心想
(天阿~我是不是見到鬼了? )
身體感覺到虛弱~好想睡覺
(牠是不是在我身體動了手腳)
我想起了學校的事~然後拖著沉重的我走過去
走進了教室 一路上都想著(好想睡) 坐上我的座位後趴著睡著了
起來後 同學的目光全部注視著我 讓我覺得很尷尬
是不是我沒打掃的關係!? 疑惑的我就說了
(怎麼拉~幹麻一直看我?)
同學A(你.....你怎麼了?)
(我怎麼了?~是我要問你們怎麼了 一直看我幹嘛?)
同學A(可是....你怎麼會有尾巴?)
(尾巴?)我看了屁股上的尾巴
我驚訝的站起來看著大大毛茸茸的以八大叫  被我嚇到的女同學也大叫
(阿~~~~~)(阿~~~~~~)(阿~~~~好可愛!!)
全班沉默一分鐘~
同學B(對了~發生什麼事 為什麼會長出尾巴)
        (不知道阿~)
同學A(是不是基因突變?)
同學B(怎麼可能)
班上討論的很興奮 只有我~在旁邊摸我的尾巴 (軟軟綿綿的 好像抱枕 好舒服)
然後我想到~(早餐事件) 果然是大狼搞鬼 
同學B(欸欸~你想 會不會上電視?)
同學A(可能性很大 )
同學C(會不會抓去解剖)
聽到這句話的我崩潰了   過了一會  消息一一傳開 整個校園全部都知道了
7-9年級全跑過來看 
然而同學則是玩我的尾巴
(這.....這跟看動物園的動物沒兩樣麻~ )
我成為全校的話題 從上課到放學 沒有一句不是關於尾巴
終於放學可以回家了~ 但是回家路上還是提心吊膽的 因為眾人的目光都在注視我
所以我就用跑的回去 到家後~總算鬆了一口氣 回到自己房間發現大狼在我床上
        (你是早上的大狼!!)
大狼(你回來拉 我等你很久了)
      (哎呀~你會講話阿!!)
大狼(是的...怎麼樣~今天過的很開心吧)
我跑過去掐住他的脖子說
         (哪會開心阿~快把我變回去 )~(甩來甩去)
大狼(等...等一下 你先放開我 我快沒窒息了)
       (好了~告訴我 你是誰?為什麼把我變成這樣?)
大狼(我是XXXX(忘記名子)王國的王子 我叫XX 喜歡的話你可以叫我(大狼)就行了
         (王子!? 不會吧= =)
大狼(你有看過狼的毛是藍色的嗎? 別看我這樣 在我們的世界 我們是用站的 力量可是你們的好幾倍)
       (這簡直像是童話.那目的呢? 為什麼要讓我長出尾巴?)
大狼(你不是很喜歡動物嗎?讓你長出尾巴這樣你就可以跟任何一隻動物對話喔 這也包括我囉~當然 這部是我的目的)
      (阿?? 那到底是?)
大狼(你已經是我們的一家人了~你的藍色尾巴是最好的證據最後你會慢慢變成真正的狼人  我要帶你去我們的世界去住  合我們在一起)

此時我和大狼四周發出奇怪的光芒~
      (這是什麼?)
大狼(阿!?~這個阿 是往我的世界去的路阿)
       (什麼? 等一下  為什麼是我?)
大狼(為什麼是你? 因為你救了我~從那時我就一直喜歡著你喔 )
       (等一下 那...那我家人呢~他們發現我不見了 會....)
大狼(不會的~他們的記憶和你在這世界所留下的一切痕跡都會消失)
       (你..你不能這樣~放我走)
大狼(請你放心~我不會虧待你的~因為我要你成為我的.................)
---------------------現實世界-------------------------
我被表弟的腳踢醒~
此時我才知道只是夢 不過真的好真實

我看了一下時鐘 已經6點多了 看一下行事曆 
(阿!!今天是星期六阿?)
所以鬆一口氣~正要回到床上卻想起那個夢
所以不敢繼續睡覺~
很有趣~對嗎?

----------


## 幻貓

我也想要‧‧‧貓人夢‧‧‧

但是我頂多只是夢到跟咪兒親吻的畫面，就是沒有我變身的畫面‧‧‧
一次也沒有啊！！！！〈慘叫〉

正在考慮要不要去看凡赫辛來當作獸化媒介！

大家的狼人夢都令我羨慕萬分呀~  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 旷野之苍狼

最近我又做了個狼人夢，夢到自己變成了和安黑破壞神2中的狼人，一個人在一片森林中望著月亮……後來的就不記得，但實在是太爽了~~~

----------


## 卡馬茲

關於夢~~~我隻記得17歲左右時有段時間的夢類似電視劇，每天都是接上一次的夢。

印象深刻的夢通常都是為了到某個目的地，過程非常曲折，往往都是先處於某個比較熟悉的街道，然後再去目的地的過程中迷路，之後為了找到正確的路而不停奔波。記得每次剛進入夢境的共同點就是能夠飛行，大概從小就很羨慕鳥吧。開始的時候能飛的好高好高，不過總也飛不快，控制也很難，奇怪的是天上為啥老有高壓電線啊！一定是小時候被電了好幾次，有一次在外面玩，發現有個插頭吊再半空，以當時的思想模式，插頭那邊應該連這電器，當時也是無聊，跑去試試猜測是不是對的，結果…………慘就一個字-_-||||||之後還有幾次意外~~最嚴重的一次在比較小的時候，危機到生命，所以心裏對電線有個結的樣子。回到正體，夢里總能遇到一些天災人禍，而且多半很怪異，記得有次在一個房頂上看到一個消防拴，沒想到打開以後整棟樓房都飛了起來……有些時候，夢里思想特別清晰，很清楚自己是在做夢，這種情況就能享受一些比較有趣的特權，比如之前提到的飛行，對於擺脫追趕很有效。（雖然不知道那些人為何追我-_-||||||）

還記得一段時間，總是夢到各種廁所。特大的公共廁所、學校宿舍的廁所……諸如此類（大汗）不解啊！！！怎莫老是廁所！！！！

至於獸人夢……至今沒這個福分。看了一些獸些的夢境，感覺不出真實與否。特別是超長的對話，我是不記得夢中會和誰有對話，可能和我以前比較孤獨有關吧。大家說的虛脫感，我也常出現，只要是意識特別清晰的夢，都非常消耗精力，所以最好不要過多出現，不過只要人特別纍，夢都會很少出現的，因為大腦需要休息的樣子，不太清楚，反正我就是這樣。

特別提一句，再我夢中隻出現過一個特別重要的人，而且只有一次，所以夢很顯示實在很脫節的說。

哦哦！還有一次，14歲時候的樣子。夢到和美女那個~~~呵呵

----------


## 風的水藍

三次~~
第一次...
自己化身為狼人..
第一人稱視角..
很模糊..
自己在城市屋頂不停的穿梭~~
之後來到海邊的小木屋..
小木屋前站著兩個人...
                           完

第二次..
被大狼騎..XD..
這就是所謂的春夢媽XD

第三次
不明地點...
一堆裸體獸人不知道在光看著什麼..
之後就被搖醒了= =".......

       第二次..勇身難外(茶)

----------


## 優洛那斯

狼人夢？
在印象中好像沒有
不過我到是有和狼人一起旅行啦
＊＊＊
我記得我在夢裡面才十多歲
穿著一個輕便的上衣和長褲
我記得沒錯，我在裡面是流浪者
然後有一次到山上的時候，在洞窟裡面發現一隻
全身是傷的狼人
結果我就過去幫他治療（OS：你不怕被咬嗎？）
他傷的（好像）蠻嚴重的
因為我記得我把我全部賺到的錢都拿來買藥
而且我還記得我吹笛子給他聽，而且他也是在這次開口說話
說我吹的蠻好聽的，這次夢就結束了

為什麼說旅行呢？
因為我在過了好一陣子
又夢到這個的接續夢了

不過這次很直接，因為我已經跟他旅行了（就是一起流浪啦）
之後好像還蠻刺激的
（因為一直有人要追殺我們）

可是我現在只記得結局
在一次追殺中
有個獵捕者對狼人開了槍，我就衝過去推開狼人，當了肉盾（被一槍擊中斃命）
好像就這樣結束了
其他都沒說記得很清楚

大致上就這樣了（好不負責任），對了，狼人的毛是灰色的
整整比我高出三十公分，是蠻壯碩的
看起來頗凶狠，不知道當時為什麼我不怕
可能是我那時候在寫馸德
沒想到就變成夢了，算是另一個翻版
不過沒說想寫成小說，因為我不是很習慣故事裡面是使用第一人稱（被踹飛）

----------


## 蝕狼

> 我也想要‧‧‧貓人夢‧‧‧
> 
> 但是我頂多只是夢到跟咪兒親吻的畫面，就是沒有我變身的畫面‧‧‧
> 一次也沒有啊！！！！〈慘叫〉
> 
> 正在考慮要不要去看凡赫辛來當作獸化媒介！
> 
> 大家的狼人夢都令我羨慕萬分呀~


哦~~
我也有夢到跟貓一起玩，不過感覺很奇怪，因為那隻貓好像很喜歡跳到人的身上玩.....

我想要狼人夢啦~但是為什麼會變成虎人??
--------------我的夢境---------------
我好像在意個科學研究所診貝看一個實驗，當時正再看著一個人類口中被灌入一個那些科學家稱為的『種子』(聽說是從老虎身上取下來的...)，然後那個人類身上開始發生反應!原本人類的身體慢慢長出黃色有條紋的虎皮並且變壯(有胸肌耶!!)，身高也慢慢長高，然後那些科學家就撲上去對他做了許多實驗，而我就很興奮的開始尋找能變為狼人的『種子』，之後就醒了...


我覺得超奇妙的，因為那那個虎人只有上半身的衣服被撐爆，下半身好像半透明的樣子耶......><||||||

----------


## werewolfling

我也夢過，由變狼的夢，在夢中我雙手觸地，變成狼，要對付一大群好像火蜥蜴的東西，起先有聞到某種的味道（很奇怪的感覺，有點像是看見味道似的），然後火蜥蜴（？）就洶湧而來，我就撲上去撕咬，可是數量太多，最後居然全身旋轉用火（？）全部消滅。
感覺還蠻清晰的一個美夢，不過可惜看不到自己在夢中的英姿XD

----------


## wood

蠻久以前做的夢

夢到自己變成了一匹狼
我跟著另一匹狼一起奔跑(去樂園嗎？)
在城市裡..在夜晚的郊外...在艷陽高照的沙漠中...
跟我在一起的是一匹黑色，強壯的狼
以前我總是害怕做這種奔跑的夢..因為我總是一個人...
但是只要和那匹狼在一起的話...我就覺得我充滿勇氣
能夠一直的奔跑下去....


還好做完夢之後有馬上寫下來～不然早就忘了。

----------


## 狼王白牙

昨晚夢見自己是狼, 跟著一群狼奔跑著, 被吉普車追趕
  ..這劇情聽起來好熟悉..


猛然發現自己是狼圖騰裡頭所描述的白狼王 , 
而且整個夢接續了書上沒有寫到的劇情..

第三十二章的最後面不是白狼王帶著一群狼衝過邊防公路, 
吉普車沒追上, 那些人想著他們再也不會回到這片草原了..

X  X  X  X  X  X  X  X  X  X  X  X  X  X


夢境從這邊開始, 誰叫我看過書, 事先知道北方有蒙古人,南方有漢人
往南方一定是死路一條, 唯一的活路是主動襲擊北方的基地
我做了這樣判斷後, 帶著狼群奔向北方最近的基地, 那邊陽光很大
但是卻沒什麼人看守, 兩個守衛站在門口, 手上拿著槍

我想這個時候只有我擁有人類的知識, 所以應該必須自己身先士卒
於是我從某個角落, 沿著鐵絲網外圍開始衝向入口,在兩個守衛發現的時候
我已經跟著另一頭狼同時飛噗上去, 咬斷他們的頸動脈, 一股血噴進我的喉嚨
那味道在炎熱的天氣下, 就像是甜美的西瓜汁...

狼群從入口湧入, 開始一陣屠殺, 也許他們根本沒想過, 
居然在大白天遭受這種無厘頭式的攻擊.
在一棟小屋裡, 有個傢佸正坐著打磕睡,可能天氣太熱吧, 有頭狼衝上去咬死他,
桌上放了幾捆插著引信的炸藥, 我當時擁有人類的知識, 當然知道這個東西好用 XD , 
於是叼著一綑炸藥出門, 恰好一輛吉普車回來了...

我衝向最近的營火, 點燃了引信, 在吉普車轉彎即將停下來時, 
用力甩頭把炸藥甩向他們, 於是車上的4個人跟車子在來不及端槍瞄準下
就炸上天, 當時居然響起了曾經看過的影集--天龍特攻隊的配樂 XD

我們沈浸在勝利裡頭, 可是卻沒看到書上所描述關著軍馬的地方.
這時候天邊黃沙滾滾, 看到10-20輛吉普車回來了, 我知道大事不妙了.
朝著出口猛衝, 往反方向開始撤退, 但是在一望無際的台地上,
車子離我們越來越近, 我知道這下子完蛋了,於是就在通過一座丘陵的時候
我猛然停住腳步, 狼群衝過我, 很疑惑的回頭看了看, 
我開始對他們齜牙裂嘴的狂吼示意她們走, 
他們倒退了幾步, 開始頭也不回繼續往前跑

我知道自己必須留下來承擔自己決策的後果,走回丘陵上最顯眼的地方
然後慢慢朝他們走去. 想必他們也知道我是誰, 對我應該有極大的興趣.
於是吉普車成半圓形停下來了, 我聽到很多槍枝彈夾上膛的咖咖聲

這個時候, 時間突然暫停, 我看到天上有白光照下來, 
有聲音從天上問我一個問題: 我死前的最後一個願望是什麼.
連思考都不必, 對著白光說:
*我要我的族群世世代代生存下去, 成為稱霸整個大陸的最大族群*

白光消失了, 時間繼續回到殘酷的一刻
當中有一個人舉起手來, 然後用力一揮,我遭受2,3十發的子彈射擊
好像想咳嗽又咳不出來, 滿嘴都是血腥味...
但我不想就此倒下, 想要爭取更多時間讓狼群逃跑..但是
我的腳發抖著, 開始耳鳴, 眼前發黑看不清楚, 仍舊站著...
第二波, 他們的首領舉起手, 然後放下, 又是一陣槍林彈雨..
我倒下了...眼前再也看不到任何東西.

這時我在雲端上, 看見他們紛紛下車圍向我的屍體.
這時天邊傳來轟隆隆的聲音, 我不敢相信自己看見的.
一大群狼, 上萬頭, 密密麻麻的整個天邊都是....
瞬間把車子跟人衝倒, 淹沒, 連車子都撞到飛起來 XD
最後他們停下來.圍繞在我的屍體旁邊. 開始發出狼嚎..

我哭了... 騰格里實現了我的願望.......
只記得我是哭醒的, 醒來之後眼淚還在打轉  Orz


(以生態學的眼光來看, 上萬頭狼聚在一起..大概當地的生態也玩完了)

(然而, 現在終於想到最後一幕也是名場面, 
把宮崎駿的風之谷裡頭的王虫群, 置換成巨狼群就對了.)

(現在還想哭, 現實上, 書上的狼群到底在何方)

----------


## 奇克．薩斯

我嘛~~~

夢到自己變成....變成什麼啊?

算了~~總之我在一個草原奔跑~~

然後掉下一個峽谷~~

之後就醒了~~

過沒幾天~~~我奶奶說我的腰部有一塊黑黑的東西~~

我摸了一下~~粗粗的~~去照鏡子~~真的有~~

感覺像動物的毛~~

我也不知道是怎麼回事~~(說到這個~~我發現我的手有縮水的跡象~~)

----------


## 歐里爾

嗯...老實說...好像沒夢到耶...(那你來鬧的啊!!正準備踢飛時~)
好像有夢到,是棕色的狼人,不錯過好像才剛看到自己的毛色,之後就忘了在幹麻了
另外也有夢到自己的貓變成人形,而且超帥的說...
(黑髮,髮型飄逸,略長,戴著一條銀白色的十字架,17x公分,很帥~)
(謎:這跟以上沒啥關希吧...)
照樣被眾人歐打後丟置路旁~

----------


## 拉斯卡(Laska)

話說前幾天才夢到的

記得我當時在一大片草原上走時,
(看到了一群狼)
拉 :Sad: OwO)!
白色而且毛茸茸的讓我好想撲上去,
不過當我靠近他們時,


我被他們追了啊啊啊啊(囧)

然後我就醒過來了

第一次做這種夢還真的有種XD的感覺............

----------


## 朔玥冷情

白日夢算嗎??
算的話......
EX
--------上課中-------
恍神恍到某地步......
場景突然變成自家房間~然後喜歡的他就坐在床上翻漫畫,
當我越看越可愛的時候突然全身發熱[朔影:這傢伙喀藥了嗎?]
然後慢慢的變成了一隻狼人~之後看到可愛的他~~~~~~
怎麼說呢~[朔影:獸性大發怎麼樣~]好吧~獸性大發的撲了過去~
之後的情節大概就是一般的H情節了~但是在緊要關頭時!!!
就被下課鐘聲打斷了~唉~
-------------------------------
以上...諸如此類的夢常常出現在我很想睡覺的上課時間


還有在我突然很想殺了眼前這個白目的時候會突然恍神一下~
全身發光變成一隻狼人,然後從背後抽出兩把短武士刀或一副雙槍
把眼前的人切成生X片或掃成蜂窩~
以上...諸如此類的夢常常出現在跟上面同樣的理由下~

----------


## 狼 - 月

我只夢到過一次很奇怪的獸夢:

那是一個很平凡的日子
我還是人的時候
不知道什麼問題我會架車了-.-|||
架著車子在高速公路上行駛
突然看到前面有個好像是檢查的東東
我被他們停住了
把頭伸出窗,右手拖在窗的那個位子上
想看看個情況
我看到幾個人走過來,好像是穿警服的
走到我的車窗前的時候
突然捉住我的手
然後我看到其中一個人手裡拿著一支針筒....
打在我的手臂上...
我當時想反抗,但一動,我突然回到了家裡的床上
還是普通人,我媽叫我起床換衣服上街
我起床,換上衣服,照著鏡子,好像平時的生活
然後上街了,進了一個升降機
我的意識好像真的清醒得跟現實一樣
突然我的視線變了,我的視線看到了在升降機裡的情況(好像升降機的防盜鏡頭一樣)
好像變成了第三者,我看到了自己跟我的媽
突然在我視線裡的我發狂
慢慢的變成了一隻灰色的狼人
衣服都被獸化的過程給撐破了,只剩一點布遮住"那裡"
我看到了變成了狼人的自己殺了我的媽
升降機到點了,狼人衝出來把周邊的人一個一個殺掉
而我的視線一直都看著這個狼人怎樣去殺人
這個由自己變的狼人怎樣暴走
這時候我就真的醒了,回到了真實

好奇怪的夢--''是因為打了針變了狼人嗎--?
迷一樣的夢~

----------


## 鵺影

我作過跟狼有關夢...印象中是不太多，
可以說是滿少的...

前一陣子曾夢過一個褐色毛髮的狼人，
不過夢的劇情已經不太記得了...(汗

----------


## 幻影魔狼

自從我來了這裡之後

天天都會夢到自己變成狼人

并把自己討厭的人殺掉

當醒來時,

便會想,為什麼不是真的??

這裡對我的影響是多麼大呢

不知各位大大有無有睡覺時夢到

----------


## ALEX

我沒有-
但是在夢裡倒是有看過
畢竟是夢沒辦法控制
呵呵

----------


## Silver．Tain

我一直以為夢是能控制的說

話說回來有一次我在作夢的時候

好像夢到一半想到...這是我的吧...那我想怎樣都OK囉

可是當我這麼想時意識就漸漸恢復了...然後就醒了...

真該死啊......  :jcdragon-ahh:

----------


## 許狼中將

有啊！
夢境如下︰﹙中將記得！好像有發過！﹚
——夢境開始—— 
我發現我變成一隻白狼臥在家中客廳的地板睡覺！ 
季節是夏天，我家的地板是貼磁磚﹙大塊的那種鋪地板的﹚的！ 
所以臥在上頭只能說…〝涼啊〞！ 
我就很舒服的臥在上頭睡覺！ 
當睡的正好的時候那兩隻狼耳朵就聽到了一些辱罵我的話！ 
經〝聲波比對〞我馬上就知道是我妹罵的！ 
所以我憤怒的睜開雙眼！露出尖銳的狼牙！站了起來！ 
衝向臥室﹙臥室就在客廳的隔壁﹚！ 
一看到我妹就鎖定了右手臂當目標！ 
我撲向她！狠狠的咬了下去… 
——夢境結束—— 
之後夢就一直停在剛剛咬手臂的那一幕！ 
我慢慢睜開雙眼！ 
發現…我正咬著棉被！

----------


## 洛思緹

我倒是沒有，不過我有夢過遇見狼的夢

【夢境開始】（只記得遇到狼的片段）：我跑過堤防的時候發現，堤防下（河床邊）竟然有兩隻狼在啃咬獵物，我停下來看。
突然我內心一震，心裡感覺到那兩隻狼好像在跟我說話？我聽不清楚阿．．．．．突然我又驚覺，那兩隻狼要朝我這邊過來了，不，不要過來，我一邊想一邊往前跑。
跑到跟堤防對面連接得橋時，那兩隻狼追上來並迅速衝到我面前，一副要咬我的樣子，正要咬下去的時候，我夢醒了．．．．

幾個月前作的夢，到現在還記得

----------


## nykiu

呀...我是沒有夢過狼人...有的話我也想要啊啊啊>\\\< 

我倒是有幾次夢到跟小狗(還是大狗)講話，聽他們講大道哩，可是內容每次醒來都會忘記...

----------


## 狼舞

這種夢我有過很多(羞~),不過多數夢境都不是很清晰.
有一次特別清晰,但是把我嚇壞了......

我記得很清楚,我當時就是完完全全的一只狼(不是狼人),而且當時特別爽,一跳就三層樓那麽高,我當時甚至體察到我身上的毛被風吹動的感覺~那感覺,沒法形容~
當時的夢裏還出現了我最爲要好的朋友,郁悶的是整個夢裏面,他都拿著一稈看起來非常酷的大槍,然後在我身後一直追我= =b
更爲可怕的是,我的那個朋友似乎還會魔獸爭霸裏面英雄的技能,什麽閃爍,暗影突襲,風暴之錘之類的層出不窮......(明顯魔獸玩多了= =b)
剩下的,我就記得我一直逃跑,在我居住的那個城市裏,飛檐走壁啊~撇開我那朋友不談,單就一跳三樓來看,這個夢太爽了~

可是不爽的在後面:我竟然夢到,在我落在一條不是很寬的馬路上時,有一輛車飛快的開過來,我就被撞飛了= =b
當時我趴在馬路中間好久沒反應過來,還眼睜睜的看著那輛車屁股一冒煙逃逸了,心想這夢做得也太倒黴了吧...等了許久,也沒見我那朋友追上來...
我又想,都這麽慘了,夢是不是該結束了呢?
睜眼,閉眼,睜眼,閉眼...我還是在馬路上...

大驚!!!我竟然夢遊了!!!

我看了看周圍的環境,離我家大概有10分鍾汽車的距離...我雖然知道我有夢遊的毛病,但也從來沒有這樣過啊~~~
當時我沒穿上衣,沒穿鞋,全身只有一條沒有過膝的半褲...
後怕之極!!!
誰知道那輛車是夢裏的還是現實的!!??況且我全身酸痛,當然還好僅僅是全身酸痛而已......
太令我難忘了......

回家的路上,我還試著跳了跳,沒有三層樓那麽高...T_T

----------


## 洛肯

小獸夢到好幾次
不過有一次非常變態



話說有一次想逛夜市
當小獸走到夜市時
發現滿地的屍塊和鮮血
然後ㄋ~
小獸還是走進去了
就看到一個狼人在屠殺?人
恩~
我笑了

而且笑的好開懷

就從夢中醒來
馬上就發明了虐待人的全新方法

這就叫"從中覺悟"阿~(燦笑)

----------


## 則

實在很想夢到阿

夢見自己毛絨絨..

然後自由自在的奔跑...

或是高聲大叫...

也跟著同伴到處去獵食

----------


## 隱狼

我也曾夢到
但挺噁心
夢到正如變身狼人的角色塔加帕所希望的--
「從暗中走出，奴役人類」
街上到處是狼人
全都發狂似的見人就咬
進行一場盛大的血祭
有一個人還被圍攻
咬的血肉飛散
實在非常噁爛
後來我也被盯上
因此想跑走
但腳踩卻空(因躺在床上夢遊)就醒來了
(↑有好多次都因同樣的原因而醒來，實在是.......唉─)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

雖然變成狼人的話，可以擁有強大的力量跟敏捷身手。但是被迫要與人戰鬥的話，心裡還是有所害怕。當時，那種殺人時的感覺，將永遠烙印在我的心中。我還記得，那個時候，有很多人圍過來，從各個方向，有拿著劍的士兵直直衝過來，也有弓箭手站在遠處向我發射一根根的箭矢。感覺身體會自己去反應，每當有箭矢射過來時，我的手會不由自主的去抓住，而下一刻，我不是把箭矢扔掉，而是直接往靠近我的人扔去，或直接當作武器用箭頭朝敵人揮砍。我親眼看見，人就這樣死在我的面前。我以前從未殺過人，但是為什麼在這一次我卻下的了手。我到底是為了誰待在那裡，我不記得了。只是似乎仍然有一些理性在。但是我卻希望，如果可以，乾脆讓我忘掉所有我還記得的記憶。
我對著那些衝過來的人說：「你們這樣是傷不到我的，放棄吧。我不知道為什麼你們要過來這裡，但我絕對不會讓你們穿越這裡。」
我總認為，讓他們知道不可能打敗我，後面的人就不會再繼續過來了，但是他們仍一個接個一個的向我過來。我不知道還要不要下手，就那樣停頓了幾秒，最接近我的兩個人，看我沒有動手，他們也停了一下，看起來心裡也很困惑。最終我還是殺了他們，一種難過的心情整個湧上來，就在他們放下武器的那一瞬，同樣被我拿起利刃，快速的往胸口刺去。兩個人都當場斃命。之後的事情我全然不記得了，就好像記憶被抹去了一樣，我之後拼命的回想，不過卻什麼也想不起來。只知道當時再我的旁邊還有一個我認識的人。她看著我的眼神裡帶著莫大的難過，雖然她沒有說，但是一種悲傷的氣息也從他身上傳過來。

===============================================
某天所做的夢。
不過第一次夢到變成狼人卻也是第一次夢到殺人，殺一堆人...
也許是因為看了狼嗥那本小說吧 才會有 毛皮很厚很堅硬 一般的武器傷不了我的想法吧

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

大家都夢到毛茸茸的狼人阿
我夢到的幾乎都只有長一對耳朵跟一條尾巴的半獸人耶
而毛茸茸的只有幾次吧
我記得有天晚上看小說看到睡著
我夢見我一張開眼就看到一個毛茸茸的東西壓在我的身體上
我仔細一看才發現是一隻公狼人
他趴在我的身上睡的很熟、很熟
我嚇了一跳~當我伸出手要叫醒他的時候才發現....
我的手有毛!!我也變成狼人了! 歐耶~
可能是我動作太大把他吵醒了
他睜開大大的眼睛迷濛的看著我
(好像說了一句話..我忘了)
那時我心想~這一定是夢夢夢夢夢阿(完美的夢)XD
沒想到我說了這句話之後就醒了  :大哭:  
醒來才發現...壓在我身上的是我姐的腿....吐
後來我就很努力的忘記那之狼人是我姐的腿
所以在我心中他還是一個美夢阿

----------


## 銀祤

我好像有夢過一次....不過是混合版的唷XD!

那時好像是在車上吧...突然有兩個穿黑衣服的人從旁邊冒出來... 舌頭很長...有點像上吊自殺後 舌頭拉長的長度=口= ((剛開始還以為作惡夢勒  :汗:  

想不到他們居然把我當同伴=ˇ= 跟著做進車子裡~~~

然後好像到一棟有點破爛的建築物... 不過裡面居然在辦派對0.0!!!

想不到我ㄧ進去 裡面的人都是獸人噎>w<!!!

狼的 龍的 虎的 獅的 想的道的通通有0.0+
(連魔獸爭霸裡的半獸人都有...綠皮膚的那種...還拿大石槌唷XD~ )

然後這時我才知道 我跟兩位黑衣人 都是吸血鬼...來參加獸人派對的0.0
(為什麼不是我當獸人呢>口<!!! 抗議  :jcdragon-ahh:  )

接下來~ 我們就跑去見獸人族長~ 超大隻的... 我的身高好像不到他的一半...

他一看到我...挖哩勒 好像看到美食一樣= = "  狂盯著我瞧...

然後開始摸我脖子... (勒...想吃我嗎...我不好吃哦...

不過好險=ˇ=" 最後他只是微笑說  不錯  然後就回過頭了XD

然後我跟黑衣人一起變身  不過變成甚麼了勒....((既不清楚哩= ="

只依稀記得有長惡魔翅膀  還有大獠牙=ˇ=!

然後一起飛起來觀賞夜晚~ 那時還月圓唷~

結果那時候好像一直飛  飛到日出吧

剛開始還以為曬到太陽會死掉

想不到我跟黑衣人  整個變綠色的0.0 看起來有點像鳳凰...


最後.........就醒拉 哈哈哈XD

不過最高興的是在辦派對~ 還有狼人跟我舉杯喝酒呢~   :非常興奮: 

還摸了他的尾巴~ 超舒服的呢~  :高興:  

不過族長當時摸脖子....痾...想起來還有點毛毛的=ˇ="""

----------


## Rise

有啊
夢到在一個地方,還有其他的狼人 (一起)
找人類來"爪" 
就像 "殺殺殺" 的那種
真得很爽哦 XD
最討厭就是爽的時候,被家人吵醒了....

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

昨天早上夢到的，因為是在半夢半醒之間所以記憶很深刻。

因為風把窗戶吹的喀啦作響而演出的樂曲。

───分隔線 =ˇ=───
  窗戶被風吹的不停顫抖，雨打在樹葉上的聲音不斷的傳入我耳中，我張開迷濛的雙眼，奇怪？現在不是早上嗎？怎麼外面黑黑的啊？不想這件事了，刷完牙到客廳，家人都在，今天是颱風天了吧。

  接近晚上六點，一直很在意學校，騙了爸媽要去商店後出門到學校，坐在空無一人又黑暗的教室中等待著‧‧‧

  果然來了，心臟開始狂跳著，轉頭看向門口一個黑色物體朝我撲過來，我ㄧ弓起身體成了一頭有深藍色毛的狼。(其實就是我自己的獸設)

  畫面轉到海港，海浪像是要吞噬陸地似的不斷撞擊著，海面上，幾個機械人緩慢的朝台灣走來。

  回到教室，我被撲倒後撞上講桌，忍著痛站起來看著那東西，這時一道閃電打到校園的草地上，他帶著邪惡的笑看著我，是一個全身被雨淋溼銀藍色頭髮的少年。

「因為下雨所以沒辦法發揮全力是吧？」少年開心的說

  我真的好想往他邪笑的臉上巴下去，他說的沒錯，因為下雨我這隻地狼現在是沒力氣的狀態。

   我被他揍飛撞上教室的門，口中吐出鮮血，跌坐在地上喘著氣，意識慢慢的模糊，他慢慢的走過來，心中有一個聲音喊著：『快拔掉尾環！』我用兩隻狼掌忍著毛被拔掉的痛把尾環拿掉，時間像是頓了一下，他的表情慢了一步。

  白毛狼獸人站在我剛剛的位置上，他的手上一雙不對襯的拳套發出銀黃色的光芒，在一陣光之後戰鬥結束了。

  機械人已經到了陸上，它們開始攻擊看的到的東西。

  狼獸人臨著與在屋頂上跳著，臉上還到著粉紅的血痕，幾分鐘後因為雨水的關係，我的味道慢慢的淡去，他停在距鐵路有點遠的地方，不斷嗅著殘留的氣味，他跳下屋頂在無人的街上走著。

───分隔線 =ˇ=───
之後怎麼到家的我不清楚，只知道狼獸人趴在我家門口((汗

然後我妹開門把狼獸人拉進去 ((汗

白毛狼獸人其實就是我的第三獸格─威。
代表是忠誠，跟我頭像這隻是不一樣的個性((偷笑，被巴
大致上記的的就這樣，我同學還叫我要把這一段夢寫成短篇小說(因為是以這樣的形式寫給他看，他很有興趣。) = =|||

----------


## 嗜血的蒼狼

狼人的夢ㄚ   我有夢過耶 

超真實的 我有夢見我變成一隻毛是深褐色的狼人

我在森林奔跑著 輕輕一跳就跳到粗樹枝上 在用力蕩一下就飛到半空中 感覺超好

我還夢過我是隻灰色的狼 在森林穿梭著 獵一隻雪兔 

當我咬到牠脖子 溫熱的血流近嘴裡的感覺超好! 滋味超棒的!!

               真希望還能夢到這種夢!!!

----------


## 阿翔

今天終於有做類似的夢了0.0

夢中的翔是一隻狼人喔~
不過記得不太清楚…
就好像是在自己家附近的地方四周亂跑，
而且很記得的是四腳著地的。
好像嚇倒了不少人XD
但是這個夢沒有持續多久翔就醒了…
真可惜啊…TAT

----------


## d52075625

類似的夢
恩...不知道這算不算說

(以下內容 絕對不是鬼故事= =)


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    感覺像是靈魂出竅的  飄在空中看見自己睡覺的樣子
過了不久...房間的門 慢慢的被推開...
隱約好像看見類似狼形狀的白霧慢慢的進來 
他進來之後  就好像一直看著飄在空中的我
接著...
就這樣一直互相看對方
也不知道過多久之後
就醒來了...

醒來的時候
腦袋居然一片空白 還想不起來我是誰... (大約呆滯了2-3分左右
才突然回想起來

不過說真的
不知道是錯覺還是怎樣了
那狼形狀的白霧 感覺很溫和...

----------

